# Move to NJ or stay in UK?



## picklerick (Nov 29, 2018)

Hi All. I'm new to this forum and would really appreciate some advice. Firstly, I hope no one minds me openly discussing money. I've scouted the Forum and it seems okay and I think it's best to be as upfront as possible when asking for advice but it always seems unnatural to be waving salaries around in people's faces. 

I'm at a real cross-roads for the first time in my life and as much as friends and family are helpful, I think what would help even more is people that can take the emotion out of any advice. 

I've been offered 2 jobs, one with my current company of 6 years and one with an external company. The external Company (based in Chiswick) are offering me 56k GBP. This is a huge rise for me (currently around 35). 

I was all set to go but then my current company offered me 85k USD to uproots and move to New Jersey. Obviously this is an apples and oranges situation and so difficult to compare. 

I am 287 years old, I don't have any children or wife. Very much a good time in my life to do a move like this. I currently live at home with the folks (as per the housing costs in the UK) and I'm wondering if this will give me a much better quality of life? 

Whilst I live at home now, I do not need any advice on the living alone practicalities. I've lived on my own before and with a partner, so I do know how to look after myself without being treated like a child. 

The real reason I'm on here is to hopefully get some impartial advice on what seems the better offer? Obviously in a dollars to pound ratio, I'm not sure there's a massive difference. In terms of culture and how I will be living, there's potentially a huge difference. 

I don't know enough about living in NJ to work out if I will be better of worse off? 

To give you the finer details, my company is Global and has an agreement between the embassy that makes it very easy to get Visas etc. This is a permanent position and they will help me gain citizenship. They will pay all moving costs and put me up in a hotel all expenses paid for the first month.

So there's very little in terms of start-up cost for me to worry about. It's just whether or not this seems like a good idea? The one thing I don't want is to move and feel like I'm living a 'poorer' life (not sure that's the right term?)

I am only child, I'd miss my parents and my friends horrendously but would make new ones. Is this an opportunity that could potenitally set me up for life? Is there still an American dream to follow? Or would I just be in the same boat but miles away from home? 

Thanks for any and all help and apologies if I have rambled.


----------



## picklerick (Nov 29, 2018)

Sorry for double post but I can't see an edit option above...I can confirm I'm a healthy 28 years old and not an elderly 287 as it says above.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Yeah, I suspected that "might" be a typo regarding your age. <g>

First major consideration probably needs to be the actual potential of the two jobs involved. Where and how do these each fit in with the type of career you envision for yourself? If you go with the US job, you'll be starting out building a US career - with all the pluses and minuses of that. With the job in the UK, you're starting with a new company and will have to build your reputation and skill set based on what that company has to offer.

It pays to keep in mind that living in New Jersey may be rather expensive, especially if you're in the NYC area. Also bear in mind the "additional" living expenses related to living in the US: health care, in particular, but also some additional insurances, contributions to a retirement fund (trust me on this one, you DO want to start a retirement fund now rather than waiting until later). You'll also want to budget for a trip or two back home each year - which can get tricky with the smaller US vacation allowance.

There's no quick and easy answer - and I would advise against choosing based solely on the salary figures. Consider the actual jobs on offer - and the companies offering them. (By the way, nice "problem" to have. Congratulations.)


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

85k US do not get you very far in NJ. Roughly 25% deductions. Medical insurance, rent, utilities, not to mention deposits which on rent generally run 3 months and a vehicle and apartment basics.

Is the job worth it for your professional goals? What does the contract entail besides moving costs one way?

Sorry but no company has an agreement with a US embassy.


----------



## picklerick (Nov 29, 2018)

Thanks for the replies guys. 

Both roles are Management positions in IT. Both are actually very similar and both for very similar companies. One has routes in USA and one has routes in Australia so i'm hoping both Companies can steer clear of any Brexit related redundancies but that's all pie in the sky for now.

Both Companies could also lead to bigger and better things. I am taking a leap of faith either way. The US side of my current Company has already proved it has vastly different pay-scales to the UK side of the business so I can't use my current experience here. Of course the other Company is external and they may be fantastic or may be really poor. (Glassdoor and other research seems to suggest a very good Company to work for). 

So I think what Reply #2 touched on saying 85k doesn't go far in NJ is really where I need the help. I know how bad the Tax-man is in the UK and the 40% they'll take above the 46k mark so I was actually thinking I'd have a more luxurios life-style if I took the move.

I understand taxes, private medical, pension etc but I was still thinking that NJ (near NYC) is a better quality of life. I'd love to hear more on this before making my decision.

I don't intend to live a playboy lifestyle by the way. On the other hand I'll be alone in a new country so sitting around in my apartment isn't my ideal living situation either. If that salary forces me to do that, I may as well spend time indoors in the UK, where I have friends and family to keep me company.

I'd like enough for a decent apartment (don't mind too much having a roomate), a decent car, enough to save some money back per month after expenses, go out most weekends to meet new people and hopefully at least a couple of trips per year home.

So if that helps, what salary should I maybe be asking for?

Thanks again for any and all help.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

It's a great opportunity; one which many people would jump at.

However, you don't sound as though you have ever really considered moving to the US, and you certainly don't sound excited about a completely new adventure in the States.

The majority of folks who make the move, have usually expressed a real desire to move to the US, and while they too thought they would miss friends and family, were keen to face the challenges of a new environment.

First thing I would do is to find out what rentals are like in the area of my work. That would have a big impact on your disposable income.

Personally, I don't think 85K is too bad an income, but, if the company wants to move you, and are instigating the move, then you are in a good position to negotiate a higher salary.

You can always return to the UK if you don't like the new job.

What visa is the company obtaining for you?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

With the income you post here you will be scraping by in NJ.


----------



## picklerick (Nov 29, 2018)

Thanks All. 

Can I ask to the people that say 85k isn't enough, what your suggested salary would be and what you mean by 'scraping' by. 

Does that mean every night in, living in a dump and eating beans or does it just mean cutting down on expensive luxuries? I'm happy to be somewhere in the middle but I do want a nice apartment (ideally 1 person) and a half decent car (not brand new but not 20 years old). 

If it was 85k but I could get pension and health insurance included on top of that does that make it a very decent number?

Otherwise what should I be hitting at? A little more like 90-95 or do you need 100k minimum to live well?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

picklerick said:


> Thanks All.
> 
> Can I ask to the people that say 85k isn't enough, what your suggested salary would be and what you mean by 'scraping' by.


Scraping by - surviving



picklerick said:


> Does that mean every night in, living in a dump and eating beans or does it just mean cutting down on expensive luxuries? I'm happy to be somewhere in the middle but I do want a nice apartment (ideally 1 person) and a half decent car (not brand new but not 20 years old).


Pull up rentals in a commutable distance from your place of employment. Consider that the internet is patient and pictures tend to be enhanced. 

You have no US credit history so plan on paying premium for a car loan or cash. You have no US driving history and very few underwriters give a discount for proven non-US accident free driving which means you are being considered a novice driver for insurance purposes.



picklerick said:


> If it was 85k but I could get pension and health insurance included on top of that does that make it a very decent number?


I do not know what you mean by "pension".
I do not know how much your portion for employer's medical coverage is. Just the premium leaves you with deductibles, catastrophic cap and co-pays. Will you be tied to providers in network or have free choice? What about emergencies? Request the actual hand book and read it. 



picklerick said:


> Otherwise what should I be hitting at? A little more like 90-95 or do you need 100k minimum to live well?


Take your potential gross, deduct average taxes/deductions, rent/insurances (give or take based on your research) - is enough left for what you want to do?


----------



## pjdy70 (May 14, 2017)

The crucial issue I would be asking here, is what is the situation with health insurance. Are they providing you with a company scheme? If they are relocating you, this should be standard. Usually, you still have to find money each month towards the health insurance, but most employers are paying the big chunk.
Also, consider that most of the policies offered, will require you to pay an amount annually, 'deductible,' before your plan actually pays anything out for your care!
As an example, we have to cover the first $7,000 in a 12 month period, before our insurance company pays anything. Then, on 1 January each year, it resets, and you are back to needing to cover the $7000 again.


Unless you have trodden the 'minefield' of health insurance in the US, it isn't something you think about a lot, coming from a state funded system in the UK. You need to make sure you have great cover provided. It is kind of my 'hot button,' as I have been through a major illness at a young age, here. When you are forced to pay 85% more for your medication, than other western countries, believe me, it is important to negotiate hard!

I do know that NJ is one of the higher ranking states on the 'tax burden' list. We're lucky, we are in the fourth lowest!


----------



## Juldia1banana (Dec 25, 2018)

I think it's worth the move. Plus your friends and family could always visit you. It's not far from New York which is always a nice thing.


----------

